# ugh think one of my girls is preggo



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

ok so a few weeks back my step daughter cleaned the rat cage and for some reason did so with the doors left open to both the boys and girls cages and ended up closing a boy rat into the girls cage  I found him pretty quickly afterward and moved him back. I was really hoping I could escape any oopsies but it is looking more and more like we had one oopsie  My one girl meg is looking more and more rotund and well preggo. I have dealt with preggo rats before so it is not new territory for me but I was really really hoping to avoid it. we are getting ready to put our house on the market and well now is not really the best time and by this point she is way to far along for an e-spay. I have all my babies in a TCN girls have the SCN and boys have a DCN stacked on top and closed off. 

here's my issue do I have to separate her from the other 3 girls? they have always been together and are bonded however Elsa had a litter in the past that she mutilated and had to be surrogate nursed by another rat so I am very unsure about having pinks in a cage with her. the circumstances are different though as elsa was preggo when I saved her from the feeder bin so was probably under serious stress when she had her babies having never been handled and moved to a new home within a week of birthing. 

so would you leave the preggo rat with her cage mate or should I get her a cage of her own to have her babies in? 

and oh man please hope and wish with me that if she is preggo she doesn't pop out 12 babies like my last 2 preggo rats did cause ZOMG lol


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes you absolutely must separate her. Also, CN (or really any proper cages) aren't safe for babies. Get her a nursery bin if you can, or at least a smaller, separate cage with a tall pan so that babies can't fall out.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

A ten gallon tank with a mesh top and cage clamps work well too. That's what I had on hand when Lilly was pregnant and it worked great. Give her a bunch of bedding material (i preferred white carefresh as its easy to see blood and doesn't stick to the pups) a water bottle and a small bowl of food.


----------

